# Jewel tank



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 7, 2019)

I have seen some conflicting dates when the jeweled tanks were offered for the straight-bar frames. Also were the tanks the same, except for paint/decals?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 7, 2019)

35/36 tanks had the smooth noses with no internal horns. I think the gills come out in 37ish. 39 the front strap was pushed back a few inches. I’m no expert but I’m sure someone else will be more helpful.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 7, 2019)

The blue lasalle has the 38 forward strap. Notice the front gills for the inner horn. Then the 39 tank was just showing the tank strap pushed back. Last pic is the early smooth jewel tank.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 7, 2019)

36-39

thru 41 on Ranger Champions


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 7, 2019)

Would the frames be model C?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess the 38 LaSalle looks to be a B frame?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 8, 2019)

the jeweled tanks came out in 1936-both smooth and gilled. both offered in 1936 and listed as the 170 model. paint and decal schemes depends if Schwinn-b.f. Goodrich-mead cycle(ranger)-or various Chicago cycle supply variations(most commonly known as the panel or tear drop style with decal-'lasalle' or 'henderson' 'excelsior' as examples). the 1936 Schwinn autocycle(jeweled tank) was the flagship of their line. but the jeweled tank smooth or gilled had appeal also-thus the buyer could order up a jeweled tank to 'kick up' the motorbike's appearance. only available on the 'b' frames. there were no 'c' or 'd' jeweled tanks.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 10, 2019)

Here is the tank and carrier that I am buying from a friend.  Based on the info from before, I gather this is a 1936-38 tank? It has the gills and mount holes in the forward position.  The carrier?


----------



## buickmike (Jan 10, 2019)

The tank is the prize.  The carrier- probably off a mead. Good friend u got there.. Congrats.  Now to find the rest of it.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 10, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Here is the tank and carrier that I am buying from a friend.  Based on the info from before, I gather this is a 1936-38 tank? It has the gills and mount holes in the forward position.  The carrier?
> View attachment 931370
> 
> View attachment 931371
> ...




That’s a 36 tank, 37+ used the large 6v lantern battery tray


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 10, 2019)

buickmike said:


> The tank is the prize.  The carrier- probably off a mead. Good friend u got there.. Congrats.  Now to find the rest of it.



Indeed, a very good friend, tho it wasn't cheap.  I would love to build a motorbike.  The search begins!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 11, 2019)

Mine is a non gilled jewel tank


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 11, 2019)

I may part with this frame, it’s a 38-39, don’t remember exactly. I got it in black primer but stripped it and did a more correct red primer.


----------



## BatWaves (Jan 12, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Here is the tank and carrier that I am buying from a friend.  Based on the info from before, I gather this is a 1936-38 tank? It has the gills and mount holes in the forward position.  The carrier?
> View attachment 931370
> 
> View attachment 931371
> ...



oldmtrcyc sent you a pm


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

.......


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 12, 2019)

let's see....it has wheel in the front and a wheel in the back....don't tell me....I can do this......I know....



 it doesn't have a Schwinn head badge-right?


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 31, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> let's see....it has wheel in the front and a wheel in the back....don't tell me....I can do this......I know....View attachment 932305 it doesn't have a Schwinn head badge-right?



I am not sure what you are trying to point out?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 31, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> .......



 message was deleted-didn't like the follow up humor!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 16, 2019)

I could tell there were decals under the paint.  I spent about 3 hours with a q-tip and lacquer thinner to start removing the red paint.  I believe the tank was originally black, as I tested on the bottom before attacking the decal.  The decal must have shellac on it.  So far, it's going well.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Mar 24, 2019)

Well done sir


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 24, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Well done sir



Thanks.... I wish it was done!  I worked a few hours on it yesterday and had to walk away


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 25, 2019)

> I have seen some conflicting dates when the jeweled tanks were offered for the straight-bar frames.
> Also were the tanks the same, except for paint/decals?




I have seen the above jewel-tank, it looks different, for a more curved frame, appears to have been repainted, looks to be from1950 line.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 25, 2019)

If you have a tank - you have a bike. In this case not a Schwinn bike. Still a nice bike             Just get J.C.Higgens frame to match.


----------

